# Retour à l'écran d'accueil en pleine lecture



## PBrodu (18 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, depuis une semaine lorsque je loue un film au bout d'environ une heure et demi de lecture soit les 2/3 du film, l'Apple TV de troisième génération revient sur l'écran d'accueil (liste des films etc...) et je ne peux reprendre la lecture de mon film. Depuis la MAJ en version 6, je n'ai plus accès à mes locations en cours qui s'affichaient jusqu'alors sur la partie supérieure gauche de l'écran d'accueil des films. Suis-je le seul à avoir le problème d'arrêt en cours de lecture et surtout de ne pouvoir accéder à mes films en cours de location ? merci d'avance.

Autre info, la fonction Réglages / iTunes / Rechercher des locations  : tourne dans le vide et ne me donne pas non plus accès à mes titres en cours de location.


----------

